# La ex amante di Mattia...



## Tebe (20 Aprile 2015)

Ha comprato casa esattamente nel luogo dove io e lui viviamo.
Non so cosa provo a questa notizia.
Partiamo dal presupposto che da domenica ho il febbrone, tosse e raffreddore, quindi fisicamente sto come i matti e piena di medicine , ma...
Non lo so.
O meglio.
Sono incredula.
Si. Incredula.
A me non sarebbe mai venuto in mente una cosa del genere, anche perché ci sono mille altri luoghi dove poter acquistare casa, eppure...
No. Dove abitiamo noi.
Mattia è in paranoia per almeno due motivi.
Il primo è che pure lui non si capacita della scelta, considerato che c' erano almeno altri 50 paesini papabili e il secondo è che nell azienda dove entrambi lavorano tutti avevano saputo della storia (lei faceva la fidanzata ufficiale e lui glielo permetteva)  e la notizia del nuovo acquisto ovviamente è girata e molti colleghi stanno facendo il pellegrinaggio nell ufficio di Mattia chiedendogli se davvero lei ha avuto il coraggio di comprare  casa proprio nel posto dove abitiamo noi. (A onor del vero l ha comprata insieme al suo compagno toy, che credo sia l'unico al mondo a non sapere della storia)
Insomma...
C è un vortice di gossip da paura.
E io, nel mio letto febbricitante di dolore, mi chiedo quale oscuro percorso mentale possa portare una donna a fare questa scelta, sapendo che per forza di cose ci incontreremo, in quanto il posto è davvero piccolo e succederà.

Forse vuole che succeda.
O forse semplicemente ha archiviato la smerdata globale che ne ha ricavato ai tempi e non ci pensa.
Boh.
Faccio fatica ad entrare nella sua testa in quanto l ho sempre considerata una cretina patentata ancora ai tempi in cui frequentava la mia casa con il suo ex compagno e io non mi capacitavo di come Mattia potesse essere amico di una cerebrelosa simile.
Ammetto che è una situazione nuova.
Conoscendomi immagino che se la incontrassi farei semplicemente finta di non vederla, ma conoscendo lei sono certa che mi verrebbe vicino salutandomi come se niente fosse accaduto.
Ecco.
In questa situazione...non lo so.


Ma tanto lo saprò. 
Prima o poi.
:unhappy:

Vado a dormire.
Mi sono appena misurata la febbre.
38 e 5.
E domani devo lavorare.
Cristo.


----------



## free (22 Aprile 2015)

e il suo nuovo compagno lo conosci?


----------



## Tebe (22 Aprile 2015)

free;bt10778 ha detto:
			
		

> e il suo nuovo compagno lo conosci?


No.
Ma immagino ci sarà l occasione.
Però Mattia lo conosce.


----------



## free (22 Aprile 2015)

Tebe;bt10780 ha detto:
			
		

> No.
> Ma immagino ci sarà l occasione.
> Però Mattia lo conosce.


ma anche questo tizio lavora nella stessa azienda?


----------



## Tebe (22 Aprile 2015)

free;bt10781 ha detto:
			
		

> ma anche questo tizio lavora nella stessa azienda?


Si. Lei pesca amanti e compagni solo in azienda.
E nel n aggiungo altro per decenza.
Ci pensano già gli altri a fare gossip.


----------



## FataIgnorante (24 Aprile 2015)

Non ti fare pippe mentali. Tebe. Relax.


----------

